# Rotary Monza Auto



## Migzy (Oct 22, 2016)

*Rotary Monza Auto*


View Advert


Looking for a vintage or new Rotary Monza Automatic




*Advertiser*




Migzy



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£100.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2017)

Good luck! Hope you find what you want! If I see anything I'll message you ASAP!

Regards,

Kyle


----------

